# Slide out issues



## Tom43760 (Mar 9, 2020)

Went to open the camper up since being closed up for the winter. I went to extend the slide out, 2010 autumn ridge 368fbhu, and it wont extend. The motor bogs down dimming the lights but wont budge the slide out. Questions: is there a manual way to extend this slide out, and where should I begin to look for the issue.


----------

